# MAF PIGTAIL?!



## markr11b (Jul 25, 2009)

I have scoured the junkyards of San Antonio and have been unable to come up with a MAF Pigtail that I need to get the 04 Spec V back up and running so I can sell it...Looking on the internet seems just as useless as the only thing I have found is the entire harness for like 800 bucks...thats not happening...i was doing some work and ended up breaking a wire about 1/4" away from the harness plug...soooo i figured either replace the whole plug, which if i could find it would be the easiest route or figure out how to reinsert the wire into the plug...i assume it would have to be attached to a pin...


----------



## Johnnydeepwell (Feb 4, 2014)

Ok it cost less than 800 dollars. Go to the dealership with the pig tail that you need. They have wires and connectors on pretty much everything for nissan. If not they can order it. Cut the wires back. Put the new pig tail in correctly . Like new money


----------



## markr11b (Jul 25, 2009)

dually noted sir...i think ill take a trip up to the nissan dealer tomorrow...i was actually thinkin about goin up to their service dept to see if any of the techs had extra harnesses laying around...when i turned wrenches for cat we had a whole closet full of used harnesses...thanks


----------

